# Is there any fees for public school in NZ



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there any fees for public school in NZ? If yes, how much would that be? Would it be the same for NZ PR and citizen?

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

supermandy79 said:


> Hi All, Is there any fees for public school in NZ? If yes, how much would that be? Would it be the same for NZ PR and citizen? Thanks Regards, Mandy


Hi,

Yes there are fees for public schools.

In addition to you paying for uniforms, text books and stationary most public schools will also request a voluntary contribution, however I've no idea how much as it depends on the school and possibly it's decile rating which determines how much funding it gets from government.

Some public schools also have a compulsory contribution but again no idea how much or which schools.

Once you've decided on an area to live (which may be determined by the schools available) you can ring them and ask !
We find they are very open with all questions.


----------

